# My first 300



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Congrats! Seems like once you've broke the "ice" the 300s come more often. Keep it up.......


----------



## slimgravy (Mar 27, 2016)

Great story! I'm sitting at 297s with the bow I sold... just set up new one and it tuned up way better so I can't wait to shoot a round tomorrow and see if I can get that pesky 300


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Way to go man!! Nice Target!!!


----------



## georgiaarts (Sep 30, 2016)

Congrats, man! That's a nice looking target! What made you start shooting 4.5 years ago?


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice target. Very impressive with your experience. 
Should stop there but would like to get you better.
Can't help notice you dropped more Xs on 4&5. Try to slow down between shots, especially 4&5. The 5 minute clock is a lot of time. If you finish around 4 minutes you will have time for a let down. Most shots are missed on 4, and second 5, by even the best. Shooter is mentally tired, and physically spent. That is when concentration must be at its highest, and willing to let down and start over is imperative.


----------



## justok (Nov 25, 2016)

congrats , now the race is really on 60x


----------



## dk-1 (Aug 9, 2013)

oldpro888 said:


> Nice target. Very impressive with your experience.
> Should stop there but would like to get you better.
> Can't help notice you dropped more Xs on 4&5. Try to slow down between shots, especially 4&5. The 5 minute clock is a lot of time. If you finish around 4 minutes you will have time for a let down. Most shots are missed on 4, and second 5, by even the best. Shooter is mentally tired, and physically spent. That is when concentration must be at its highest, and willing to let down and start over is imperative.


5 minute clock? My local shop has been doing a 5 spot league for the first time (it's rare out west) and we have been running a 3 minute clock. It does seem like it's an endurance test, but we've been managing 300 55x - 300 59x games with the top shooters. 

To the OP, great shooting, stick with it!!


----------



## V3505 (Jan 31, 2013)

oldpro888 said:


> Nice target. Very impressive with your experience.
> Should stop there but would like to get you better.
> Can't help notice you dropped more Xs on 4&5. Try to slow down between shots, especially 4&5. The 5 minute clock is a lot of time. If you finish around 4 minutes you will have time for a let down. Most shots are missed on 4, and second 5, by even the best. Shooter is mentally tired, and physically spent. That is when concentration must be at its highest, and willing to let down and start over is imperative.


While I agree with your advice, I would guess not everyone shoots the same pattern.... how do you know which spots are 4/5? I tend to shoot like I read, left to right, top to bottom.

1 2
3
4 5

Just an observation.


----------



## Mtelkhunter 1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Nice shooting


----------



## Robert0711 (Mar 19, 2013)

congrats on 1st 300. Its interesting buying new bow made huge difference espically in spot count. Ive gone over the curve and 300's seem like a long time ago. Keep up the good work on your way to 60 x's.


----------



## =Will W. (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice ! The first one is hardest to get.


----------



## Anton.L (Jun 21, 2011)

well done!


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

dk-1 said:


> 5 minute clock? My local shop has been doing a 5 spot league for the first time (it's rare out west) and we have been running a 3 minute clock. It does seem like it's an endurance test, but we've been managing 300 55x - 300 59x games with the top shooters.
> 
> To the OP, great shooting, stick with it!!


NFAA Indoor Five Spot timing see para 2.4 and 4.2 of the Indoor Shooting Rules. On page 53 of the PDF at this link:
https://www.nfaausa.com/wp-content/uploads/2017-2018-CONSTITUTION-.pdf

For a Five or One Spot, the limit is 4 minutes for five arrows (para 4.2)
If on a Vegas face, then the limit is 2 minutes for three arrows (para 2.4)

Of course, local clubs can set the limits they want to use. The rules at the link would be for NFAA sanctioned events as opposed to just tournaments conducted IAW most of the NFAA rules.


----------



## Aviduser01 (Jan 22, 2017)

Im just curious what it means when guys say they shot a 300, 47x e.t.c. If a 300 is 30 arrows, how is there 47 x's?

Nice job, I'm having a heck of a time getting past a 291. I've only been shooting for 14 months so I think its just going to take time.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Aviduser01 said:


> Im just curious what it means when guys say they shot a 300, 47x e.t.c. If a 300 is 30 arrows, how is there 47 x's?
> 
> Nice job, I'm having a heck of a time getting past a 291. I've only been shooting for 14 months so I think its just going to take time.




Could be 5 point scoring, like on Blue Face targets, where it's 60 arrows and a max of 300pts.


----------

